# Today on RO! -Sunday



## MyLOVEABLES!! (May 31, 2009)

[align=center]_*Today On RO!*_

Hey all, *mouse_chalk* (Jen) is on holiday so Iâm covering for her.
This is the first time iâve done the news so bear with me!
Hope you all have a good day or had a good day!

:jumpforjoy:

_*SORRY!*_
*The calendar is down*, but in the thread Minda (Elf Mommy) Started there is no birthdays or special events, but if you are celebrating one today PM me or comment below!

ullhair:
_*
Introductions!*_

*Pelletpooper *(JoJo) is new to the forum! And lets demand some pictures!

*StarfishSaving* has tons of fosters, is it me or does it mean theyâll be tons of pics? 

*sparrow* (Nellie) is also new to the forum! Also welcome the new baby boy Hlao, MUST CHECK OUT THIS THREAD, cuteness alert!

*hezzi* is also new and need some help with a new baby bunny, think you can help?


There are MUUCH more ne members please give them a nice welcome and all the help they need! Again, welcome everyone!

[/align][align=center]:welcome1


_*Rainbow Bridge*_


*ra7751âs* Chyna has gone to the rainbow bridge. RIP, binky free.

*Flashâs* Flash has also gone through the rainbow bridge. Binky free baby boy.

*please comfort the others as well*
Click!

:cry4:

:angelandbunny:
*
General Rabbit Chat*

*Breanna* (boz) is growing mind for the buns but is having *http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=47029&forum_id=1]trouble[/url]*. Can you help?

:expressionless

*Shiloh* (SnowyShiloh) has finally decided on a name for her handsome little man-bunny. Go see what it is. 

h34r2

*Cheryl *has got a few ADORABLE pictures, you must check out.

:blushan:

*Cheryl *also has an update on Cassidy her blind bunny!



*littlemisslacie *has a question on when to spay/neuter? and cryptorchid neuter? 

:?

*Beth* (BethM) asks on how to store pellets and for how long?

:coolness:

*Snufflez* recieved the best birthday present ever! 

:dude:

In memory of Sam

ray:


*BunnyRawr* asks if its okay to... 



:happyrabbit:

:clapping:


_*The Infirmary*_

Thinning fur Its like he is molting again!
_(Mrs. PBJ)

:twitch:

_Positive thoughts and prayers
(Jenk)

:happybunny:


What to do with new bun
(ratmom)

:hug2:

Pepin is drinking more, is there a problem?
(luvsmallfurries)

:caffeine_

*Rabbitry and Show Room*__

_
Crooked baby bunny. Is it a birth defect?

:?

Saving baby bunnies?

ray:

Tool asks how do you know if the mother is feeding her babies.

:nerves1

_*Rescue Me!*_

Can you help?

:bunny24


_*Bunny Blogs*_

WOW lots have been updated, make sure you check them all! My game today will involve this!
_*
Let your hare down!*_

Please comfort *Peg* (TinysMom) as art's mom passed away.



Echo's kittens are 3 weeks old!!! EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK, pictures!!

:bow

Too cute !

:bunnyheart

Some one is embarrassed...

:baghead


There is tons more threads from this section here




_*To end today's new's here is Today's game *_

_*Guess the thread!*_

_*Game 1.*_ 


*Clues:* -Its in the *Bunny Business (Members Only) section.
-*the thread starts with the letter "r" and ends with the letter "y"
-It's about baby bunnies 
-"Cold"

_*Game 2. *_

Clues: -Its in the "*Bunny Blogs" *Section.
- the baby bunny (yes its a baby) is white.
- "its" name starts with a P
-And the bunny was sick  but is now better! 

So... anyone got any ideas ??


I hope everyone enjoyed the news today!
I might be able to do it again Thursday or next Sunday.

_*Thank you!*_

By PriscaLorenza





[/align]


----------



## Numbat (May 31, 2009)

Way to go Prisca! 

Lol I wanna do the news, it's so cool! 

The blog is My name is Piffy, but they all call me The Cutest Bunny in the Universe! She is one cute ball of fluff!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (May 31, 2009)

Yay you got it right!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 31, 2009)

Great Job on the news Prisca


----------



## BSAR (May 31, 2009)

Great job Prisca!


----------



## Becca (May 31, 2009)

*Numbat wrote: *


> Way to go Prisca!
> 
> Lol I wanna do the news, it's so cool!
> 
> The blog is My name is Piffy, but they all call me The Cutest Bunny in the Universe! She is one cute ball of fluff!



Great job Prisca and Numbat I'll remember you want to do the news when I can't do it another time 

wooo!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (May 31, 2009)

Thank you. 
I love doing the news, it takes time but its fun.

Any one got another guess for game 1?
It's hard but not that hard. Just think, baby bunnies go in which section ? That was too big of a clue.

- Prisca


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 2, 2009)

Game one is - Reviving 5 day old bunny by Javotte


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Jun 2, 2009)

yaaay correct!


----------

